# Maiden Voyage of the RMS Queen Mary



## CommanderChuff (Dec 29, 2012)

Good Evening Shipmates,

I am researching my next railway model (please see my other models in the introduction forum), and am seeking information on the QM in 1936.

When the QM left Southampton on her maiden voyage in 1936 the White Star Cunard had commissioned a large scale model of the ship to be on display at the quayside. This model was to 1: 58 scale and at 18 feet long weighed 1/4 ton. The model was built by John Brown, and currently is housed at the Glasgow Riverside Museum.

The model was transported to Southampton by railway in a large wooden crate and my project is a model in 7mm scale of the original model. This makes my model 5 inches long at 1:2,500 scale. The attached pictures show the progress in making the trolley, glass glass and wooden crate, with a photo of the ship for illustration purposes. The ship model is the next challenge and I think that I have enough data and information for the ship to make a start. I am using a plastic kit by Revel as a guide. The railway wagon should be fairly straight forward.

The reason for this post is to seek any pictures of the ship model on the quayside as the QM slipped her lines in 1936. I am rather guessing how the glass case and trolley should look and colours but any info would be helpful. 

I am also planning make some large signs for the crate along the lines of: 'RMS Queen Mary, Celebrating the Jubilee of King George and Queen Mary in 1935, and 65 years of shipbuilding on the Clyde.
John Browns, Glasgow.'

Please do comment, many thanks and Happy New Year,

David.


----------



## CommanderChuff (Dec 29, 2012)

The finished model of the RMS Queen Mary model


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

You answered my question on the photo! Remarkable and well done.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Simply stunning work. Well done.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Quite amazing! (Thumb) I'm in awe of the modelers' talent.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day commanderchuff.m.30th,dec.2012.08:03.re:maiden voyage of rms,queen mary,thank you for sharing your great models,a credit to your skill.have a good day.regsards ben27


----------

